

Fun with HTTP headers - coderdude
http://www.nextthing.org/?p=20

======
julian37
The reason for "nnCoection" headers is explained in the replies to this bug
report: <https://forums.aws.amazon.com/message.jspa?messageID=81954>

~~~
relix
Thanks, this cleared things up, especially the checksum-hack is neat. The
original author's description wasn't really clear for me.

------
d_r
E-mail headers can be fun too. For example, Facebook e-mails up to this day
contain:

X-Mailer: ZuckMail [version 1.00]

The X-Mailer header traditionally indicates the mail client that was used to
send the e-mail.

Want to check if your friend who has "Sent from my iPhone" was really using an
iPhone? Just look for "X-Mailer: iPhone Mail" (Of course, these headers can be
arbitrarily set by a client, so this is not meant to be a definitive check.)

~~~
n-named
Who makes up "Sent from my iPhone" messages, and why?

~~~
joeshaw
I like when people subtly tweak their iPhone messages. A friend for a while
used "Sent from my iPhome"

------
acabal
Cool article, but it's from 2005 and sadly many of those sites have dropped
their funny headers. (At least most of the ones I tried myself.)

------
dedward
"X-Coral-Control: redirect-home headers show up. This header is used to tell
Coral that if Coral can’t handle the load of requests for cached copies of
your page, it should redirect these requests back to your site."

This presumably makes sense if the site operator is prepared to scale or has a
scaling strategy to put into play - but it might take some time. He'd rather
have people bounced back to his infrastructure in order to see how to optimize
than loose the visibility by coral.

Also - (just a guess) some of the other headers - like the limerick - could be
there to get around that IE behaviour where it won't show the real HTTP error
message and instead shows you something generic and useless.

------
wooster
This was also on here awhile ago, with some interesting discussion:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=477046>

------
tonyskn
curl -i [http://www.nextthing.org/archives/2005/08/07/fun-with-
http-h...](http://www.nextthing.org/archives/2005/08/07/fun-with-http-headers)

------
kijinbear
Nothing beats Reddit's header.

    
    
        Server: '; DROP TABLE servertypes; --

------
pepijndevos
re: header job offerings

I’m very sure Google has them. I came across it when working with one of their
APIs, considered it for a while, and decided I wasn’t looking for a job at
Google. I think it was Analytics, in case you want to work at Google.

~~~
rquirk
Tech Crunch has one too. As well as "X-nananana: Batcache".

EDIT: ah, I see that this is likely to be a Wordpress generic thing.

------
The_Fox
Wordpress likes hackers: X-hacker: If you're reading this, you should visit
automattic.com/jobs and apply to join the fun, mention this header.

------
obeattie
I've always been fond of Slashdot's X-Fry, X-Bender and X-Leela headers and
their random quotes.

